# Deemax Laufradsatz in Archimedes



## Andi_90 (16. September 2012)

Hallo ich würde mir gerne ein Deemax Laufradsatz gebraucht kaufen, ich weis das der archimedes den ich habe hinten eine 135mm breite steckachse benötigt in der größe m12, ich habe hier im Bikemarkt 2 angebote gefunden die mir sehr zusagen nun ist die frage ob diese auch passen da es für mich so aussieht als ob der eine Laufradsatz hinten eine schraubachse hat, kann das möglich sein? ich brauche doch eine steckachse denk ich da richtig?

hier mal die links:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/41011-mavic-deemax-laufradsatz-135x12-110x20

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/33574-mavic-deemax-ultimate-lrs-135x12mm-110x20mm


bin dankbar für jede antwort

gruß Andi


----------



## mr freilauf (16. September 2012)

die schraubachse dürfte nicht passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robin (15. Oktober 2012)

Der mit der Schraubachse passt nicht. Die ist nur für nach unten offene Ausfallenden!

Da gab es später eine Variante für 135x12 Steckachse.


----------



## Robin (15. Oktober 2012)

Der 2. sieht vielversprechend aus. Lass dir mal ein Bild von der HR-Nabe schicken. 

-> Loch zum durchkucken = passt

-> rausstehende Schraubachse = is nich


----------

